# How can I see the timing marks to set the ignition timing for Altima 1995



## Zhu (Jun 23, 2005)

My car is Nissa Altima 1995. The timing marks are on the crankshaft pulley which is on the right side, so that I can't see these timing marks. 
What parts should I take off to see these timing marks on the crankshaft pulley? Should I take of the right wheel, some covers on the right side, and some other parts? 

Could somebody give me the direction of step by step to set the ignition timing?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Zhu said:


> My car is Nissa Altima 1995. The timing marks are on the crankshaft pulley which is on the right side, so that I can't see these timing marks.
> What parts should I take off to see these timing marks on the crankshaft pulley? Should I take of the right wheel, some covers on the right side, and some other parts?
> 
> Could somebody give me the direction of step by step to set the ignition timing?


you can see the marks if you shine the timing light down thru the gap between the alternator and fenderwell. i wrote this a week or two ago, get a haynes manual, follow this thread and you can do your timing yourself no problem.
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97152


----------



## Zhu (Jun 23, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> you can see the marks if you shine the timing light down thru the gap between the alternator and fenderwell. i wrote this a week or two ago, get a haynes manual, follow this thread and you can do your timing yourself no problem.
> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97152


I saw the timing pointer and the timing marks through the gap as you said above. 

Thank you very much, SleepAltima,


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problem. get it done?


----------



## Zhu (Jun 23, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> no problem. get it done?


Thank you, AsleepAltima, 
I have replaced the camshaft sensor (distributor) because of oil leaking. There is a notch on the distributor as a referent mark. Before the original distributor is taken off from the engine cover, I marked the distributor notch location on the engine cover. Referring the mark that I marked, I almost installed the replaced distributor on the same location as the original one. I drive my Nissan Altima 95, and it looks OK. Do I need to adjust the timing? 

Have a good holiday of 4th of July, 


Zhu


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Zhu said:


> Thank you, AsleepAltima,
> I have replaced the camshaft sensor (distributor) because of oil leaking. There is a notch on the distributor as a referent mark. Before the original distributor is taken off from the engine cover, I marked the distributor notch location on the engine cover. Referring the mark that I marked, I almost installed the replaced distributor on the same location as the original one. I drive my Nissan Altima 95, and it looks OK. Do I need to adjust the timing?
> 
> Have a good holiday of 4th of July,
> ...


you probably dont need to adjust it, but you can check it to insure its ok though. good to hear youre getting things done. 
you have a good 4th too. dont get too drunk.


----------



## Zhu (Jun 23, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> you probably dont need to adjust it, but you can check it to insure its ok though. good to hear youre getting things done.
> you have a good 4th too. dont get too drunk.


AsleepAltima, 

Thanks for your helping again. 

Zhu


----------



## bass_mann1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm really missing something, i've looked for them, and can't see them, the Nissan shop said the timing was computer controlled on a 95 Altima, i would like for them to be wrong, can some one post a picture of the timing marks


----------



## bass_mann1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Asleep said:


> you can see the marks if you shine the timing light down thru the gap between the alternator and fenderwell. i wrote this a week or two ago, get a haynes manual, follow this thread and you can do your timing yourself no problem.
> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97152


I'm really missing something, i've looked for them, and can't see them, the Nissan shop said the timing was computer controlled on a 95 Altima, i would like for them to be wrong, can some one post a picture of the timing marks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this is pretty much what it looks like. 

http://www.[nico]club.com/articles/images/timing-02.jpg *remove the "[ ]"'s and copy/paste the link to see the pic*

the shop isnt lying - the timing is computer controlled, but you have to set the base timing using these marks.


----------



## bass_mann1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Asleep said:


> this is pretty much what it looks like.
> 
> http://www.[nico]club.com/articles/images/timing-02.jpg *remove the "[ ]"'s and copy/paste the link to see the pic*
> 
> the shop isnt lying - the timing is computer controlled, but you have to set the base timing using these marks.


Thanks, i appreciate it, the pic helped alot


----------

